# Close call



## MattB (Jan 23, 2010)

A couple years back I was working on a steep slope cutting the smallest stems from 60 year old regenerated tan oak stumps. I found using my MS200 climbing saw was the most comfortable way to cut small stems all day long. 

I am usually really good about using my chain brake when walking with a running saw but on that day I wasn't going more than a couple steps to the next tree. 

I lost my footing on the slippery slope and fell flat on my stomach with my arms outstretched above my head. As I fell I gripped the saw handle and pulled the trigger. My left hand ended up only an inch or two from the running saw. 

I was really lucky to not loose my hand that day. Since then I've had to replace the chain brake on all of my saws from wearing them out...a small price to pay.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad you escaped intact that day! I've tripped more than once in dense underbrush (wee short legs...) and thanked God I had the chainbrake engaged, because that squeeze reflex is REAL hard to control.

How have you managed to wear out your chainbrakes? I am one of the most pedantic for using them, and only just broke a piece on my 12yr old 021...and none of my other saws show any wear at all.


----------



## MattB (Jan 23, 2010)

I've worn out the chain brakes on the MS200 and on my 260...no issues with the 660, but I don't use it for that kind of work.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 23, 2010)

Just replaced the brake band on the MS-310 due to wear. I will set the brake for anything more than 1 small step. It scares me to watch people that never use the brake. I've been told by more than one user, that it is for emergency use only. Maybe they should rename it the "anti-emergency brake" as using it tends to prevent emergencies.
VA


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jan 23, 2010)

It's automatic for me. When the cut's finished a simple flip of the wrist sets the brake. I'm adamant about my guys using them as well.


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a mishap about a month ago with my MS200 I was butt hanging the top of a white pine from my bucket truck, we had snow the day before so the branches we're heavy and wet. Made my face cut was starting to make the back cut my bull rope was in the way so I pulled it back to sneak the saw in there and I'm not used to wearing gloves. A small thread on the back of the glove caught the chain and pulled my hand into the bar. I opened my hand up from the back of my right thumb to the tip of my middle finger. Needless to say I wasn't happy, I was more ticked off that I wrecked a pair of gloves. Any way that's why we carry gauze and electric tape on the truck right?:jawdrop:


----------



## Bermie (Jan 25, 2010)

MattB said:


> I've worn out the chain brakes on the MS200 and on my 260...no issues with the 660, but I don't use it for that kind of work.



In what kind of time period?...my 200 and 260 are 2yrs old, I use the chainbrake religiously and there is no sign of them wearing out at all...and as I mentioned it took 12 yrs to snap a small part of the 021 band...not trying to get at you, I'm glad you DO use the brake, but I am curious!


----------



## clearance (Jan 25, 2010)

Whan I walk with a running saw, the bar is behind me. Learned the hard way, blood, meat, cut muscles, nerve damage. Took a couple of years to recover the power in my arm and hand.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 25, 2010)

I never engage the chain brake on purose , Actually , almost never ..... I like chain brakes . One saved me from a much worse cut than I got 1 time .. The only time I,ve been cut by a saw that was running .....I,ve seen guys do that , but I don,t ... Never seen fallers do it ...


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 25, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> I never engage the chain brake on purose , Actually , almost never ..... I like chain brakes . One saved me from a much worse cut than I got 1 time .. The only time I,ve been cut by a saw that was running .....I,ve seen guys do that , but I don,t ... Never seen fallers do it ...



:jawdrop:

Somehow this doesnt sound right. Perhaps I am misunderstanding what you are saying.....

Bermie we run through brake springs regularly on all the saws we cut palms with which I attribute to the highly acidic (measured at 4.5!!!!!) nature of the sap(?) Not soi much on the other saws.

Just on a side note, I have worked with guys trained in the UK and they always start the saw brake off, then jam it on to make it work... When I showed them how I start the saw brake on the engage/disengage they thopught it weird... How do you start yours??

Alomst forgot about the OP.

Very happy to see this honest post. Glad you lived to tell the tale. I am perhaps a little anal about safety on my work sites but the cut, engage brake, look, disengage, do more cutting regimen has been beaten into my guys for a very specific reason. It is my plan to *NEVER EVER* make "that" phone call to a mother,wife,child about one of my guys.

Stay safe people.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess I don,t use the chan brake on purpose because I started cutting before chain brakes were invented ........Same with alot of other safeft features .....


----------



## Bermie (Jan 26, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> Somehow this doesnt sound right. Perhaps I am misunderstanding what you are saying.....
> 
> ...



I can relate to the acidic palm sap, got that here too...

Interesting your comment about UK trained guys...I trained there, and teach UK qualifications here and it is SOP to start saws with the brake ON...then take it off, run up throttle and engage it at high revs...pre cutting check...usually the only reason not to have the brake on for starting is if the saw manufacturer does not recommend it...I agree with you, wierd...

For real, thanks for posting to the OP! Its always good to get a reminder, especially when the outcome was not gory...


----------



## MattB (Jan 26, 2010)

Bermie said:


> In what kind of time period?...my 200 and 260 are 2yrs old, I use the chainbrake religiously and there is no sign of them wearing out at all...and as I mentioned it took 12 yrs to snap a small part of the 021 band...not trying to get at you, I'm glad you DO use the brake, but I am curious!



My chain brake broke on my 260 after about a year on my 200 after about 2 years. I just replace them and keep going. I'm probably due for another trip to the shop.


----------

